# Debian Lenny ne boot pas



## Tiki10 (21 Décembre 2009)

A mon tour de me faire aider 
J'ai installé Debian Lenny sur un Imac G3 333mhz. L'installation s'est bien passée ( a condition de ne pas être sur le net, parce que sinon ca bloque ). Mais au reboot, Yaboot bloque sur " Kernel Loading "
J'ai jeter un oeil sur le fichier yaboot.conf, et il m'a l'air correct.
Quand je presse la touche de tabulation au boot, les intitulés sont bien affiché.
J'ai essayé avec une vieille Ubuntu, et le problème est le meme

Non, vraiment, je ne vois pas ce qui cloche. Et je suis un bille tant en openfirmware, qu'en yaboot.

Un petit coup de main ?

Tiki


----------



## Tiki10 (21 Décembre 2009)

@ Pascal77: Peux-tu me dire, stp, comment est partitionné ton disque dur.
@ all : est-ce que l'openfirmware a une limite de taille pour les images de boot ?


Merci

Tiki


----------



## Tiki10 (22 Décembre 2009)

Je me réponds à moi même.
C'est bon j'ai trouvé la solution. Effectivement, je ne sais pas qui du système ou de Yaboot ne supporte pas que la partition racine soit au-dela et de taille supérieur à 8Go . Donc, si vous avez un " grand " disque ( 60Go chez moi ) à dédier entièrement a Linux, lors de l'étape de partitionement, utilisez soit le partitionnement manuel, soit la partitionnement assisté en prenant soin d'utiliser une partition séparée pour le repertoire racine ( / ), /home, /usr etc... Debian créera alors tout seul la bonne configuration. Encore que 5Go pour /usr me semble peu, mais bon... Maintenant je sais comment faire !

Dans la meme veine, s'il faut éviter la netinstall ou de brancher son cable ethernet pendant l'installation, c'est parce que debian va automatiquement chercher un noyau plus récent ce qui bloque l'installation a 1% parce que debian attends une reponse mais ne vous donne pas les moyens de lui donner ( voir tty4 ).

Ensuite il vous reste a installer un environnement de bureau. Seul gnome est present sur le CD 1.
Je verrais plus tard, lors de la configuration du reseau, pour installer lxde ou xfce depuis les dépots Debian. Il va donc falloir configurer les sources aussi. C'est assez rapide. Pour installer gnome, au prompt logguer vous en root et taper apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment.

La suite... Plus tard


Tiki


----------



## Tiki10 (22 Décembre 2009)

@Pascal77 : T'est il possible de copier ici ton fichier sources stp ?
Tu le verras en faisant dans une console la commande suivante : nano */etc/apt/sources.list


Merci
*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h07 ----------

@Pascal77 : Laisse tomber, ce sont les serveur français et allement qui ne réagissent. Le serveur global fonctionne parfaitement


Merci


----------

